# 2007 Specialized Tarmac



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

I read so much about the Roubaix, is the Tarmac Pro frameset just too stiff for most riders?

It's a beautiful looking frame and I'm leaning in that direction. I welcome any and all comments. Thank you


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a Tarmac and absolutely love it.

Your experience may vary as it is a personalized choice. So go test ride one.


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

I've got the SWorks Roubaix, however, if I were 20 years younger (Flexibility) I would have gone with the Tarmac rocket. Don't get me wrong, the Roubaix is plenty fast, but it's much easier on my joints on long hard fast rides.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I've just finished building my Tarmac Pro frame. Went with Sram Groupo. Rival brakes and shifters and Force cranks. Everytime I want to go ride it outside, it snows. Been doing the rollers. Every test I've read has been 5 stars. Come on 35 degrees....:thumbsup:


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm 73, so I might appreciate a softer ride, but I've been riding a Gios for about 30 years and that has seat & head tube angles of 74 degrees parallel. 

The Tarmac I'm looking at is a size 56 which has angles of 73.25 & 73.50 respectively and that alone suggests a softer ride. Plus, and here's where objectivity is thrown out, I love the look of the Blue/Carbon frame 

I appreciate the input and since I'm new to this forum, I welcome any further comments one might wish to add to what's already been discussed. At some point I have to make a decision.


----------



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

*Tarmac owner here*

I ride about (give or take) 150 miles a week on my Tarmac. IMO the ride is very good, not too stif at all but again that's my opinion. That being said my club has a Sunday ride that varies, sometimes up to 75 miles and I do feel beat up those days BUT IMO I would feel that way no matter what I ride. What is not debatable is the Tarmac is a rocket, if you want a bike that jumps when you want it to, shoots up climbs when you have the legs, corners like a cat on carpet, then this is the bike for you I ride the 56 and feel special every time I throw a leg over that girl. FWIW, I just turned 50 myself.


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

73? YOU DA MAN!!! 

Here's the 2007 Buyer's guide review for the respective bikes:

Tarmac:

BUY IT IF: Speed is your goal. FORGET IT IF: You're partial to noodling - this bike can do it, but you'll be wasting cash.

Roubaix:

BUY IT IF: You want the ultimate alchemy of performance and comfort. FORGET IT IF: Speed is everything; you'll want more aggressive angles and shorter chainstays.

I'm sure you'd be happy with either bike. Your body tends to adjust, of course you know that.

Be safe.


----------



## sbmtbmatic (Mar 8, 2007)

*soft*

the roubaix is soft, not as soft as a trek pilot at all, but soft. the tarmac is perfect, enough give to soak up vibrations, as you will not feel any, with the perfect amount of stiffness to elicit proper response, the response you need to take the lead, repeatedly!. the bike leaps when you push it. leaps. you have to hold on, the power transfer is immediate.


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for your input sbmtbmatic, that's great to hear. This past Friday I purchased the Tarmac Pro frameset and looking forward to building it up


----------



## Prolene (Jul 30, 2006)

I have the Tarmac, and it is fine for my ~54 yo body!


----------



## zone1090 (Feb 17, 2007)

I've had my s-works Tarmac SL for a week, it is the most awesome, comfortable bike, don't let them kid you about the racey fit. My bike is a 61, I am 51 my stem is 1 inch lower than the steel Lemond i replaced. thinking about lowering them some more. Get a Tarmac!!


----------



## xQuickSilver (Mar 26, 2007)

I applaud you being 73 and getting a tarmac, great choice and have fun.


----------



## scarsellone (Mar 12, 2007)

I just picked up an 06 Tarmac Expert. What air pressure do you guys ride on The Mondo Pro tires?


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

I am interested in buying a used Tarmac. It seems that everyone I see online or otherwise, is sizd 56cm. I just got off a Felt F65, size 56cm, but I felt a little cramped. It was not a compact frame. I'm 6', average in every way, with a 32inseam. Any ideas on sizing before I go to a dealer?


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Had a 56cm Giant TCR, went to the 07 Tarmac Pro frame in a 56cm. Seems alittle bit longer.But not to bad. Love it. Carbon is the way to go for me. Soaks up all the bumps better then any bike I have ever owned. Steel, Alum, Ti, etc. Had them all....


----------

